# The answer is really simple.



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, I spent over 6 hours cleaning up the Outback and getting it ready for a short trip tomorrow and for the upcoming season.

I spent $50 on streak remover, rubber roof cleaner/conditioner and awning cleaner. It turns out that the streak remover did not work as well as simple green and the awning cleaner is simple green just in a different bottle. IMO, simple green has a smell like nothing else. The awning cleaner I bought has this exact same smell. My guess is that the stuff I bought is simple green in a different bottle with the words "Awning Cleaner" written on it.

The rubber roof cleaner and conditioner worked well and I am glad I decided to clean it. The roof was real dirty and really needed a good cleaning. The brush I was using did not get in the gutters very well and I noticed they were really really dirty. The next chance I get I will get up there with a smaller brush and really clean the gutters good.

In the end, the Outback looks really good and is ready for the trip in the morning.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

SIMPLE GREEN is some great stuff. Just mix it in the right concentration before use.


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

How do you all get on your roof?? Do you have a ladder? Mine didnt come with a ladder.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

What kind of weight will that roof support. I'm 6'4" and 270 pounds.... I tend to be careful when it comes to ladders and roofs and that sort of thing!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Traveler,

Keystone does not recommend walking on your Outback roof...even crawling on it for that matter. The Springdale, Cabana, and Outback roofs are not designed to support the weight of a person.

I use a telescoping brush that attaches to a hose to wash the roof.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Usually if you need to get on your roof they recommend a good sheet of plywood to distribute your weight. When it comes to washing I use a long handle brush.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Long handle brush and 6' step ladder to clean the roof for me too. I use simple green to clean the inside of the trailer, and a wet swiffer to clean the vinyl floor.


----------



## CHERYLLR (Mar 5, 2004)

How about the 5vers. They have ladders going up to the roof. 
I was told as long as you step on the roof supports it should be ok.


----------



## GRIZHLR (Jan 27, 2004)

I too, thought the fifth wheels were walk on roofs. I will have to ask the dealer when mine comes in.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Owners manual just says OUTBACK brand trailers.

I would assume they are all built the same if they are lightweight.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Telescoping brush and a ladder is the way to go.

Dennis,
Don't go by what your dealer tells you. My dealer said it would be ok to sleep in the slider while it was in the 'in' position. After one of the ceiling support rails pulled loose, I learned that it's NOT ok. Had to make a support for under the slide. I trust my dealer, but not all their info is neccessarily correct. Be cautious.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Good night nurse!...If I could get a sheet of plywood up there I would be THE man!! I think I will just go with the advice here and use that overprice 10ft ladder I bought last year.

That comment about not trusting everything the dealer tells you is just about the best advice I've seen here









Steve


----------

